

Apple talks Maps as Mapping team remains “under lockdown” to address problems - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/2012/09/20/apple-talks-maps-complaints-as-mapping-team-remains-under-lockdown-to-address-problems/

======
k-mcgrady
I'm glad they've acknowledged the problems and it sounds like they're working
on it. I'm still surprised how after over two months of beta releases they
couldn't fix any of this stuff. It was certainly improved over the betas but
not much.

~~~
pohl
Are the problems in the code or the data? Beta testing can't help much with
the latter, it being an awfully big planet and all. Google ironed out these
issues over the years with real-world use, feedback, and iteration. I suspect
there will be no shortcuts for Apple, either.

